# Sex my auratus!



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

So here it is. I've had it for over two years and I'm still not possitive if it's a male or female but I'm leaning towards male.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm I'm going to guess male. Just a guess though!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I know absolutely nothing about sexing Auratus except that the females are supposed to appear fatter, but I had to say...
He (?) is a cutie! The ones with the spots like that always make me think "Dalmation Dart"!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

My females are rotund, my best guess is it is a male. I can hear my male call esp on a rainy day.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

That's the thing whenever I play calls for it, it gets agitated kind of and jumps around the viv and his throat moves faster but never calls. It is by itself so maybe he just won't until he has a special friend?

P.s. I'll be looking for a female for him if he is indeed a male.  Green/bronze aurauts


----------

